# Linux und Windows Unicodes...!?



## zinion (20. November 2003)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe hier in unserem Hausnetzwerk einen mittlerweile wunderbar laufenden Linux Server (RedHat Psyche, fungiert als vollwertiger PDC, Webserver, FTP-Server, mySQL...bla). Jedenfalls gibt es dort auch eine Freigabe in der alle hier ihre mp3s ablegen. Das Problem tritt nicht nur dort auf ist aber dort wegen der tausenden von Files am störensten:

Wenn Umlaute oder bestimmte Sonderzeichen im Namen vorkommen, erscheint das File nicht im Windows (Explorer, Netzwerkumgebung, sonstwo). Unter Linux ist das fragliche Zeichen, meist Umlaut oder Apostroph durch ein ? ersetzt und auf der GNOME-Oberfläche steht dahinter noch (Unicode ungültig).

Ich möchte jetzt ständig nach solchen Files suchen und sie umbenennen. Wie kann ich Linux beibringen mit den Windows-Unicodes umzugehen? 

Danke im Vorraus

zinion


----------



## profy (25. November 2003)

ich glaub in der sbm.conf kann man das angeben - wie? man  smb.conf

 Example: character set = ISO8859-1


----------

